# 6 Month old has a sore/bump under her bottom lip.



## carolinerose0606 (Apr 17, 2016)

Hello! Has anyone ever seen this on their dog? Hazel is almost 6 months old and has a sore or bump right under her bottom lip. It doesn't seem to hurt or bother her when I touch it though. Any ideas?


----------

